# Didn't respond to drugs on first IVF cycle, anyone else?



## Woody7722 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi lovely people.
Excuse the post - it's my first on any site EVER (where have I been?!) and I'm not sure if I'm down with the lingo yet!
Before I get going, I just want to say what an amazing site this is. 
I wish everyone the best of luck.
As I heard today - failure is a stepping stone to success!  Trying to remember that myself....

Anyway, I was on Gonal F (300) and Cetrocide (.25) for 15 days.  Had 3 scans but on last scan they realised I wasn't responding and they think the Nurse on my second scan mistook two follicles for one or something. Not sure how many follicles they saw in the end - not many.  Poss 4 and 3 but they weren't clear on the scans to see properly or big enough.  So it was cancelled.
Me and DH were naturally really upset then had a massive row a day later and haven't spoken since 

Has anyone else gone though this with IVF and not responded?  I hated IVF - felt so depressed, had terrible headaches, heart racing, felt fat and bloated but could was visualise the end result - now feel depressed, fat and bloated, sore kidneys, MASSIVE belly but nothing to show for it.
Have a consultation next week and need to educate myself with some good questions - read a good page here so will definitely be doing some revision and writing some questions.

I think I was naive to think that we would be successful first time but I have been a bit unimpressed with the NHS (St Thomas in London) as barely given any information about anything, so not sure of what to do next and whether to stick with them.
My AMH is 2.1 and my FSH is 4 I think. I had my tubes flushed privately (right one was blocked) as waiting time on NHS was about 3 months....DH Sperm is amazing apparently (this is a licence for him to carry on drinking!)

Secretly I'm worried that some of the chinese herbs I took before IVF, or any of the supplements I took whilst on IVF (maca, vitamin D, probiotic, royal jelly, CoQ10 or enchinaca cold and flu) stopped me from responding - could that be the case or am I just blaming myself as I am already miserable?!!

Thanks in advance ladies
x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

So sorry you are going through this  

There is a thread on the Immunes Section called: Agates Guide to Learning from your failed cycle. There is loads of information on there. There is also some advice on follow up questions on the Negative cycle section.

Regarding the supplements, don't beat yourself up   I always suggest erring (actually, I don't know if that's how that word is spelt!) on the side of caution. My clinic advises strongly against chinese herbs, but I don't think you should think that they have caused this to happen. It might be worth talking to your consultant at the follow up and see what they suggest, and also tell them what supplements you have been taking. 

If you are NHS and you have another cycle then definitely speak up. You can also consider top-up treatments at other clinics, or transferring to another clinic (your CCG will be able to tell you where your entitlement can be used).

If you are private then definitely have your follow up, but consider what other clinics might offer.

Sorry you had a fall out too, emotions are bound to be running high, it's a really hard time. At least now you have found us you can get some support: cycle buddies are good for talking to people who are at the exact same stage as you, you can keep a diary, and read the top tips thread for advice.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello woody and welcome. 

I can't really answer your questions but didn't want to read and run. Sorry to hear that your cycle was cancelled.

Everyone responds differently and two people taking the same drugs could have a very different response.  I would make a list of the supplements you have taken and run them past the clinic when you see them.  Tell them the side effects and how you felt too.  They may decide to use a different protocol or drug package on a different cycle.  

If you are not sure whether to stick with the clinic why not have a look on the **** website to see what other clinics are near you.  Most of the clinics have website you can look on and probably have open evenings you could go to. We went to two and whilst we liked the first clinic (my friend had successfully cycled there) it felt very much a talk on how big they were and how good they were.  The second clinic was more about what they could do to meet the needs of the patient.  Have a look on the regional threads too as there may be people with experience of the clinic you are currently at. 

Good luck.


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Woody,
Sorry to see you're feeling so low right now. Having a cycle cancelled leads to a whole load of emotions and that combined with the hormones you've been on is bound to leave you in bad place. You've most likely been gearing up for the IVf for several months now and both you & DH were all set to finally have a good chance of changing your lives. To be in the middle of all the exciting, scary part and it to suddenly stop is going to be a shock and if you're clinic aren't great at communicating you're bound to both be feeling lost & overwhelmed.

Fertility treatment is not helpful to relationships at all. The initial need for assistance leaves one or both of you feeling like a bit of a failure. Why can't we just get pg naturally like everyone else? Without realising your whole lives get focussed around trying to get pregnant (pg). You place hundreds of little restrictions in your everyday life (decaf drinks, no alcohol, no hot baths etc etc) and throw in 101 vitamins and supplements in the hope they might make a difference. Each "thing" on its own is tiny but soon there's so many tiny differences that they actually stop you being the people you were.
Then, for most couples there's the ongoing attempts to fall pg naturally. What is meant to be an enjoyable part of a relationship becomes a "task" and loses its fun. As a woman you're probably then spending several days every month hoping, wishing that this might be the time that you are finally pg and when your period arrives are hit with sadness and anger.
All of these things have most likely been playing a part in your relationship for a while and building up to the magical date in which you'll have IVF. So, months and months of planning and hope have all been smashed by you not even getting to egg collection.

My relationship with my DH isn't what it was at all. It is especially strained when having treatment. When things go wrong I'm devastated and combined with the excess hormones become angry, sad and generally not nice to be with! My DH tries to be comforting but actually isn't able to do anything to change the situation - and that for a man isn't good being as they generally are designed to be fixers. We then end up arguing when in reality we'd be far better helping each other get through difficult time.
My DH & I deal with problems/sadness very differently so it does take a while for us to get back on track as a couple. Stupid really as both of us know the other is hurting and would probably benefit from extra love instead of anger. Time needed to grieve/be angry/sad etc for each individual varies but once we've both made it out of our respective tunnels we are ok again.


I was in a similar situation to you when I had my first IVf cycle. I didn't seem to respond to the stims & the cycle was going to be cancelled as just 1 follicle found. In my case, despite the doctor advising us that probably best to abandon the cycle, we decided to continue the cycle. I was already nearly 40 and the opinion at the time was that my egg supply may be so low that one egg was all I'd ever produce. (Had been having various other forms of fertility treatment for 7 years on/off by then so was thinking this was our last hope.) The one follicle produced one egg and amazingly this egg did fertilise & give us one embryo. We had a day 2 transfer but no joy.

Aside from being worried that I was now too old I then looked at everything I must have done wrong to mean I'd got so few follicles. Why had I not taken all the possible supplements I could have? Why didn't I stop drinking tea/coffee/alcohol sooner? Etc etc. I needed a way of explaining what had gone wrong & blamed myself.
Thankfully my clinic were great and when I went back for consultation soon realised that I was beating myself up for no reason. The majority of the female population make no changes to their lifestyle when trying to get pg and go on to conceive. My failure to get eggs was mixture of bad luck but also down to the fact the first IVF cycle is a sort of trial. Everyone's bodies are different & respond to drugs in different ways. Clinics are used to having to adjust medication & protocol to suit different ladies and it's seen as pretty normal for "problems" to occur on a first cycle that can be remedied on next.
In my case the clinic felt that I'd be better not down regulating first as my body had totally switched off and it was taking much longer than normal to start stimulating the ovaries into action. They also changed the dosage of the stims. My next cycle was a "short cycle" and way, way better. I ended up having ttwo top quality blastocysts put back five days after EC and got a BFP. (Sadly I lost my twins at 9 weeks due to chromosomal abnormality but the getting pg part had been sorted so knew it was possible.)


Well if you're still reading my mini novel I hope I've been able to help a bit. The summary is that it's normal to fall out with DH at this time and having a 1st cycle cancelled/not go great is common too & most of time clinic can make changes which will avoid same problem happening again.

Take time to feel angry and sad at what has just happened. Then, when ready, go to your review with an open, positive mind ready to see what the clinic suggest they could do differently next time. I'd mention the supplements & get advice as to whether you should take them in future and at what point to stop - but don't think they are the main reason behind why you had cycle cancelled. Following your review and knowing what changes the clinic plan to make you and DH can decide whether to try again at same place or as others have said investigate other clinics that might suit you better. (You can request a copy of your notes & all blood/sperm tests to transfer very easily for around £30.)

Wishing you a happy future


----------



## lulo (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Woody an ladies,
I was/am in a similar situation and although Fifi has given you some fantastic words of wisdom (and they helped me too) I thought I'd share what I know too, as I felt like I was the only one not responding well. Everyone was talking about all the follicles they were producing and I had one or two  

This is all just a couple of weeks ago.... I was taking Gonal F 450 which is the highest dose and I got just 2 follicles with scans, this has happened before and IVF was abandoned, gutted but we were offered IUI so as not to lose what was there and that went ahead 2 weeks ago. It was unsuccessful devastated again. I am now doing antagonistic/short cycle for the first time using the contraceptive pill then Gonal F.

I would ask if this is something you could opt for, as fiff said the down regulating turned her body and mine so 'off' it didn't wake up enough in time to produce plenty follicles with the short cycle they don't down reg at all. Also why were you not offered IUI as an alternative? I thought this was at least and a chance. 
Try and look at it as not a wasted IVF chance that didn't work and that they will know better how you respond for next round.

I have babbled a little here so I hope that makes sense, just know you are not alone. I have felt useless that I had to seek treatment then even worse when I haven't responded well, its very frustrating.

Lots of luck to you all x


----------



## mrsowl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi woody

I just wanted to let you know you are not alone, you have been given some great advice above. I'm in a similiar situation with my cycle very likely to be cancelled on tuesday. We were told this was likely to happen, as the clinic will be cancelling (unless a miracle occurs) it doesnt count as our nhs cycle (we only get 1) our next step will be looking at donor eggs. Anyway enough about me, just wanted to say your not alone big hugs xxxx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Lulo - sorry to see you've also had IVF cycle cancelled and the IUI didn't work out.   
As I said to Woody changing to short cycle made huge difference to me so definitely worth getting your positive head on again. Hoping I'll see your name sometime in not too distant future on pg board   

MrsOwl - hugs for you too   
have replied to your post on the Nurture thread. Try to keep some positive energy flowing round your body as things aren't over for you yet. Even if this isn't to be the cycle for you there's definitely lots of hope for future. As fellow clinic patient I can assure you you're in good hands & the consultants will make changes to future cycle to give you optimal chance of success


----------



## Woody7722 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi ladies,
Thanks so much for your kind words.  I had to stop coming on this website as was getting obsessed and it wasn't good for my head space.
I was on a short cycle for that time and just have tried again with a different drug and now on the 2ww.
Only had 1 good egg though but it fertilised so was a bit taken by surprise to get this stage!
DH is still doing my head in from time to time but luckily I was SO HAPPY on menopur (as opposed to the first cycle on Gonal F) so that has probably helped!!!
I wish you all the best with your journeys and hope to see us all on the PG board.
xxx


----------



## janieliz (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi,

I didn't respond very well on my first cycle, I was on the pill and then 300 gonal f, upped to 350. I only had 3 follicles to start with and I had a dominant follicle on this cycle- the other two follies did not respond. I ended up cancelling the cycle as I was paying for the treatment privately. I wanted to think again about the clinic and the protocol. I did lots of research and decided to give natural IVF/low stims IVF a try. On my first cycle I got two eggs from 3 follies and on my second cycle I got 5 eggs from 5 follicles. Being on the pill clearly helped my response as did I think the lower dose of stims which was FH/LH Merional. 

Jane x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Woody - congrats on being PUPO - really hope things continue to take you by happy surprise


----------



## Daffodill77 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey,

i've just had happen exactly the same as you! Although this is my second time (2 years apart). The first time i over stimulated... this time i under stimulated. Exactly the same drugs and protocol too!

It really is devastating because it means waiting all over again. 

don't be downhearted though and assume that your body is crap and is just not responding. More than likely you were "over supressed" which means that you down regulated so much that your body just wouldnt turn back on again when you started stimms. Each person can react differently to each protocol and its trial and error. You only have to look at me who reacted completely the opposite on each IVF turns using the same drugs. 

The chances are what they will do is put you on a "short protocol" which is a slightly different way of doing IVF in that you don't down reg for as much or as long. Unfortunatly it may mean waiting a cycle or 2 until you can start. I feel your pain... i'm so miserable today about it as well.

big hugs and best of luck.
Katy x


----------



## Daffodill77 (Jul 25, 2013)

ooops... just realised this was an older post sorry.


----------

